# Changing to ADA Aquasoil - What Exactly do I need?



## DGalt (Sep 4, 2008)

So I'm thinking of switching to ADA Aquasoil in my 15 gallon planted. But I've read different opinions on different sites, and I want to avoid spending more than I absolutely have to. 

Obviously the Normal Type (I'm thinking 2 x 9L bags) is required. But what about the power sand / powder type? I've read over at BarrReport that the power sand is more or less useless. As for the powder type...what exactly is this? A finer version of the normal type? 

Also, I've heard that the aquasoil can be rather messy. Does it need to be topped with something? Would it be a good idea to top it with something? If so, what? Sand? I like / want the darker color (since my current substrate is the "natural" yellowish/redish/orangish stuff). 

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

I use aquasoil. I dont use any of the power sand or powder type. The powder type is a finer version meant for foregrounds and planting things like HC, but you really dont need it either.

Aquasoil can be messy, but i found that when first planting. Put enough water just even with the soil. Plant with your plants, and then slowly fill. You dont need to top the soil with anything. After a while and with some water changes things clear up nicely. 

Good luck!


----------



## DGalt (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm planning on planting glosso....would the powder benefit this or is it unnecessary?


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

I use Aquasoil with both my tanks, and I put all the soil in carefully, without any rinsing, lay the empty bag down over the soil and slowly fill up. In both my cases, there was absolulely no mess at all. From what I have been reading, some cases people had used the powder type and it was a real mess. My tank was real clear in an hour or so. 

Don't forget to check the ammonia levels as they go very, very high for a couple of weeks. I did daily water changes for two weeks and the ammonia was at 0 in exactly 14 days. I also did 80-100% changes too. My glosso is starting to spread and the riccia is taking off also. Good luck!!

I forgot to add, Glosso really likes C02, so if you don't have any now, you may want to do something about that.


----------



## DGalt (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a pressurized system. I'm more worried about my light levels (how much light do you have?), but I'll adjust as I go. 

I was thinking of housing my fish in another tank so that I can replace the substrate and then grow the glosso immersed for a little while. Would this solve the ammonia issue?


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

DGalt said:


> I was thinking of housing my fish in another tank so that I can replace the substrate and then grow the glosso immersed for a little while. Would this solve the ammonia issue?


This is probably best. Just wait until the ammonia levels subside before adding the fish back, and you are good to go.

What are the dimensions of the tank? You may only need 1 bag, AS bags are larger than most other substrates. If you look under the 'extended information' tab on this page, it shows the official recommendations:
http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=104-021&Show=ExtInfo


----------



## DGalt (Sep 4, 2008)

Well the dimensions are 12 x 24. They recommend 1 bag, but from my understanding their bags are ~20lbs, and using the whole 1lb/gallon for 1" substrate, I need a bit more than 1 bag (since 1" is a little shallow isn't it?). I know I'll be getting more than I need, but I'd rather have a little extra than not enough.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Aquasoil is sold and measured by volume not weight so the formula would not be the same. I doubt that you will need two nine liter bags for a 15 gallon tank. I used 3.5 nine liter bags in each of my 48" long 50 gallon tanks and the substrate is 5" deep in places. 12 liters should be more than enough for you but it is not as cost effective to buy the 3 liter sized bags, if you buy two nines you should have a bunch left over...

Like the poster above two weeks worth of large daily water changes is what it took to bring ammonia levels to 0 in both aquasoil tanks that I set up... best to also stuff the tank full of fast growing stems...I planted one tank after filling and it kicked up lots of dust... the second tank I planted before filling and had no initial cloudiness. The emersed startup method may be best for you though if you are patient enough and planning on a glosso carpet.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

From what I understand, one 9 litre bag of ADA Aquasoil should be sufficient for a 20 gallon tank but I could be wrong. I would err on the side of one 9 litre bag and one 3 litre bag if I were using ADA Aqusoil to set up a 20 gallon tank. 

Other than that and IME, I would say that ADA AS has given me the best plant growth vs other substrates with all other things(lighting, c02 injection, water column ferts, plant density and type, etc.,) being equal. That is why I believe that it is worth every penny even though it is overpriced. Sadly, I have not come across anything comparable and grows plants as well. As others stated, wait for the ammonia spike to ride out by doing water changes and gradually add fish.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> I'm planning on planting glosso....would the powder benefit this or is it unnecessary


I believe Powder Type is not needed for planting Glosso. I've planted Glosso in straight Aqua Soil and it was just fine.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Calculating the depth is really easy when it is sold by volume. 9 liters is 550 cubic inches; divide that by the area of the tank bottom and you get the depth.

I don't know what the dimensions of a 15 are, but if it was 24x12, you would have just under 2 inches of substrate. If it is 20x10, then there would be 2.75 inches.


----------



## Tonysok (Apr 1, 2008)

DGalt said:


> As for the powder type...what exactly is this? A finer version of the normal type?


Pretty much, as you mention it's a finer grain of Aqua Soil Amazonia normal type. What I learn from other folks is that you can use a bowl/basket with small holes and sift thru the normal type Amazonia to get the powder type version. It does look much nicer with the finer gain on top.


----------

